# yawning & sneezing



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

I have noticed occasionally that when Lincoln REALLY wants my attention to play or especially when I am preparing food he will sneeze and yawn a few times... and if I acknowledge him he will do it once more and then stop and sit in his best behavior...hoping I will give in 
I assume this behavior is just to get my attention??? Or something else?
Here is the latest pic of his highness...18 months old now
Thanks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley does the same thing. I'm pretty sure you're right about it being attention getting behavior.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yawing and sneezing are often related to stress also shaking as in full body shake not trembling. This doesn't necessarily mean horrible stress,in your case sounds like its " if you don't play with m/feed me soon" I'm going to freak out! Atticus does this often when I train, he sees my treat bag and clicker and starts do do every trick he knows while sneezing! I don't think he is really stressed in a bad way just a little extra adrenaline with the expectation of what's ahead.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It sounds like his little before meal ritual. Whimsy sits and whines and talks to me when she see me getting her food ready.  Cute picture


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Bichon used to give me a fake cough when she wanted my attention.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Good, sounds like I was right about the attention getting That's what I figured, but thought I'd see what you all thought! Thanks!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Why do our have. love resting on the top of couches or any high spot?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Atticus said:


> Yawing and sneezing are often related to stress also shaking as in full body shake not trembling. This doesn't necessarily mean horrible stress,in your case sounds like its " if you don't play with m/feed me soon" I'm going to freak out! Atticus does this often when I train, he sees my treat bag and clicker and starts do do every trick he knows while sneezing! I don't think he is really stressed in a bad way just a little extra adrenaline with the expectation of what's ahead.


totally agree - yawning is a de-stressing activity, sometimes a signal to another dog to try and defuse tension between the two. It is really useful to do oneself if a dog is stressed, say meeting a strange dog or person - if you yawn yourself you are signalling to your dog that he should calm down.


----------

